# Problème connexion pc ipad mini



## bastgir (4 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 

Lorsque je branche mon IPAD MINI via USB sur mon PC (Windows 8.1), un message  "faire confiance à cet ordinateur" apparaît, je sélectionne "se fier" et l'IPAD se déconnecte automatiquement (bruit du pc lorsque l'on retire une clé USB) et se reconnecte, puis plus rien ne se passe. L'Ipad apparaît dans les périphériques mais n'est pas reconnu par ITUNES.

J'ai déjà vérifié le fonctionnement des pilotes.

Avez-vous rencontrer le même problème ?

Avez-vous des solutions ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## f13000 (4 Février 2014)

salut j ai eu le cas depuis la mise a jour itunes.  jai du tout efface ce qui concerne itunes sur l ordi et tout réinstallé.   et ca marche.   il y a une certain ordre pr le faire.    faut aller dans assistance   ds la rubrique itunes.   sur le site apple  tout est explique 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Février 2014)

C'est beau windows...


----------

